# Door Hinge DIY



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys i'm new around here but i'd figure i'd share how i fixed my drooping doors on my 2 door XE daily driver. I went to the dealer and they told me $50 per hinge i said screw that..so i figured out how to do it myself...I never wrote one of these on anyother forum but i figured i'd give it a shot PM me or IM me on AIM and i'll be happy to answer any of ur questions....Enjoy!

What you need:

- Dremel
- Heavy duty cut off wheels
- (7) 1/4" flat washers (per hinge)
- HELP! Door Hinge repair kit (38387)

Steps: 
1) remove tire

2) remove tire well plastic

3) remove fender (4 bolts on top, 2 behind corner light, one inside door jam, 2 more 
under front bumber may be some more but i think thats basically it, 2 more under car)

4) with the door SHUT take off the bolts to the top or bottom backet. DO ONE BRACKET AT A TIME..you may need to pry a flat head against the bracket and frame to break the bond of the glue

5) with the hinge off put on ground and cut the center of the pin w/ the dremel

6) pop the bottom out first then the top. top one is riveted and may require some extra loving or as mine did PB blaster

7) once the pin is completely removed take out the bushings and replace w/ the new ones (may require a nice tap to get in on a flat surface wood is good)

8)slide the pin in on the TOP bracket UPSIDE DOWN w/ the riveted end now on the bottom since the pin is a tad bit longer and put on seven flat washers and put on e-clip (the bottom bracket the pin can go in the same way it was taken out)

9) put back on car put the bolts through the body first (pretty tight) then on the bottom of the door (hand tight) with those three in open the door and put the top one in may require some menovering. You need to tighten the door bolts w/ an open end 12mm

10) Repeat the same process for the bottom ones but do one at a time.

11) align the door and make sure everything is tight.


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are the pics of the washers and Help! Door hinge repair kit as well as pics of the completed project:

HELP! Kit:









Washers:









TOP Hinge:









LOWER Hinge:


----------



## ahron (May 22, 2006)

Help! The door hinger repair kit number 38387 does not appear to exist. There is a 38388 as well as a number of others available. Is it 38387 and if so, where do I find it? 



2jzsxDave said:


> Hey guys i'm new around here but i'd figure i'd share how i fixed my drooping doors on my 2 door XE daily driver. I went to the dealer and they told me $50 per hinge i said screw that..so i figured out how to do it myself...I never wrote one of these on anyother forum but i figured i'd give it a shot PM me or IM me on AIM and i'll be happy to answer any of ur questions....Enjoy!
> 
> What you need:
> 
> ...


----------

